# Kenpo Books



## Rick Wade (Jan 26, 2004)

I was reading the thread about Book of Five Rings. (I have never read it) and I was wondering If there any Kenpo publications out there that I have missed?

Here are the ones that I have read:

Infinite Insights into Kenpo I by Ed Parker
Infinite Insights into Kenpo II by Ed Parker
Infinite Insights into Kenpo III by Ed Parker
Infinite Insights into Kenpo IV by Ed Parker
Infinite Insights into Kenpo V by Ed Parker

Secrets Of Chinese Karate ByEd Parker 

Encyclopedia of Kenpo by Ed Parker

Zen of Kenpo by Ed Parker

Nunchuku  by Ed Parker

Confidence a childs best Weapon by Larry Tatum

I havent read any of Mr. Mills Books  .  Any recommendations?
%think% 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Blindside (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes there are several, but immediately I would recommend the three books by Mr. Wedlake:

Further Insights into Kenpo  Lee Wedlake Jr.
Kenpo Karate 101  Lee Wedlake, Jr.
Kenpo Karate 201  Lee Wedlake, Jr. and Richard Huk Planas

I didn't realize Mr. Mills had any books out.

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Yes there are several, but immediately I would recommend the three books by Mr. Wedlake:
> 
> Further Insights into Kenpo  Lee Wedlake Jr.
> ...



I was refering to his manuals. i.e. club manual and knife manual that are on his website.


----------



## Straight Blast (Jan 27, 2004)

"Law of the Fist and Empty Hand" by Ed Parker   1960   One is on E-bay, it's up to $20 or so.    One of the first Martial Arts books I bought and still one of my favorites.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 27, 2004)

I forgot about that one you are right.  I think I will make it anual reading along with the others.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Brother John (Jan 28, 2004)

Mastering Kenpo, by Mr. Hancock is very interesting, check it out if you get the chance.

Mr. Mills doesn't have 'books' out persay, just the manuals...which you can get if you are a member of the AKKI. Besides, wouldn't really benefit you nearly as much if you're not also getting hands on instruction in what the manuals cover... they work for reference and not instruction.
I'm sure you know that....
I just talk a lot.  

Your Brother
John


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Mastering Kenpo, by Mr. Hancock is very interesting, check it out if you get the chance.
> 
> Mr. Mills doesn't have 'books' out persay, just the manuals...which you can get if you are a member of the AKKI. Besides, wouldn't really benefit you nearly as much if you're not also getting hands on instruction in what the manuals cover... they work for reference and not instruction.
> ...



I haven't read any of the AKKI manuals however I do like to read what manuals I can get my hands on and practice what I can.  This is what you have to resort to when you live in an isolated (away from American Kenpo) place like Honolulu, HI.  But I am fortunate I have some great yukis.  Right now I am training in Okinawa Kenpo, but I like to keep up with the American Kenpo.

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## Brother John (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *I am fortunate I have some great yukis.  Right now I am training in Okinawa Kenpo, but I like to keep up with the American Kenpo.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick *


That's interesting Rick. Keep up the passion for Kenpo, I'm sure it will pay off!
 
Your Brother
John


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 29, 2004)

What Is Self Defense - James Mitose
In Search of Kenpo - James Mitose
Kenpo Karate for Self Defense - Jay T. Will
Advanced Kenpo Karate - Jay T. Will
Kenpo Karate: the Basic Booklet - Edmund Parker

All out of print, all worth searching for. IMHO, at least.


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 2, 2004)

Also:

What is True Self Defense, James Mitose
Secrets of Kenpo Karate, John Latourette
Mental Training of a Warrior, John LaTourette

Al Hooper has a couple of fictional books out there where the hero is a kenpo practitioner.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> *Also:
> 
> What is True Self Defense, James Mitose
> ...



Is John Latourette the SPEED doctor?  Is he really that fast?  I thought Mr. Mills was just about the fastest thing out there in Kenpo.  

Thanks
Rick


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rick Wade _
> *Is John Latourette the SPEED doctor?  Is he really that fast?  I thought Mr. Mills was just about the fastest thing out there in Kenpo.*



It is difficult to say.  I have a few of his videos, and I really enjoy his manner of teaching.  He is fast, but in a room with the likes of Larry Tatum, I would put even money on either of them.

I have noticed, and this is a good thing, that the more I practice, the slower he looks!


----------



## donald (Mar 20, 2004)

Further Insights into Kenpo  Lee Wedlake Jr.
Kenpo Karate 101  Lee Wedlake, Jr.
Kenpo Karate 201  Lee Wedlake, Jr. and Richard Huk Planas

Can anyone tell me where I could pick these up? The Borders in my neck(greater Cleve.,Oh.) of the woods. Tells me they have'nt any copies, and that the publisher went out of business. I am not comfortable putting personal info on the internet, i.e. E-Bay etc.. I am looking for a new/used book store in my general area. Thanks all for any help offered.

 :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 20, 2004)

donald said:
			
		

> Further Insights into Kenpo  Lee Wedlake Jr.
> Kenpo Karate 101  Lee Wedlake, Jr.
> Kenpo Karate 201  Lee Wedlake, Jr. and Richard Huk Planas
> 
> ...


VisitLee Wedlake's Karate Studio and he has link on there.

Thanks


----------



## DoxN4cer (Mar 20, 2004)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> What is True Self Defense, James Mitose
> Secrets of Kenpo Karate, John Latourette
> ...



I like Dr. Lattourrette's books. He certainly doesn't mince words. Master's Kicking Guide was an excellent piece of work. How are his videos?

Tim Kashino


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 20, 2004)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> He is fast, but in a room with the likes of Larry Tatum, I would put even money on either of them.



Well, as I am no fan of LaTorette..... one thing that I will give him credit for is that he is one hell of a fighter and every student of his that I have worked out  (5) is also a banger and excellent fighter.

I would put money on him here easily.  Now the rest..... well........

 :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 20, 2004)

LaTourette's videos that I have seen are basically one angled seminar footage, but the information is great.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 24, 2004)

I have enjoyed Dr La Tourrettes videos too. There are some insightful things to learn from him. But I was wondering is he still doing any kenpo related videos. I have some of his Huna videos he has been doing for NLP related work. But I havent seen anything kenpo related in years.

Is he still teaching martial arts ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------

